

Hayao Miyazaki to Create His First Computer-Animated Short - sriharis
http://thefilmstage.com/news/hayao-miyazaki-to-create-his-first-computer-animated-short/

======
DrScump
This is just another copy of the same story _you just posted._

Miyazaki is a great filmmaker and would probably disapprove of spamming.

